# Milwaukee Slot car Shows...



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

The Spring Milwaukee Slot car Show is on Febuary 12Th at Crystal Ridge ski hill... Hope to see You There Dan (lenny)... Also Lucky Bob's is going to have a Model and Slot Car Show on March 26th, more info coming on that one...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

rodstrguy said:


> The Spring Milwaukee Slot car Show is on Febuary 12Th at Crystal Ridge ski hill... Hope to see You There Dan (lenny)... Also Lucky Bob's is going to have a Model and Slot Car Show on March 26th, more info coming on that one...


 I can't... My daughter is in a swim meet in Whitewater that day...


----------



## slotcarfan (Sep 1, 2004)

Anyone know when the next Milwaukee Slot Car Show is???


----------

